# ASUS P4B266LM Problem - Sony PC



## GhettoChild (Apr 5, 2005)

All,

I have a Sony PCV-RX203 desktop PC with an Intel P4 2.0GHz chip and Asus P4B266LM motherboard. I want to flash the BIOS, and from my searching on the Sony support site, it appears that there are no upgrades to the BIOS for this motherboard (currently running 1002). 

After speaking to Asus technical support, I have been passed onto Sony, but obviously they are not much help. However, I have found on the Asus support site, some utilities/drivers and updates for a P4B266 motherboard. Thus the difference is the LM from the end. Asus tech support tell me that the LM means that the motherboard has been made specifically for Sony and thus specific to Sony computers, and does to refer to anything else apart from the board being OEM.

Following this, I am considering flashing the BIOS of my motherboard (P4B266LM) with the BIOS upgrades for the P4B266 board on the asus site. Would this affect the motherboard and possibly cause a lock out of the BIOS functions? (i.e. **** the system up)???

Obviously Asus tech supp have not said either way, and simply said contact Sony for support, but I am looking for advice from anyone that has the same motherboard and had a similar problem.

Links to the Asus downloads site posted here….

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Andy,

Although it is my personal opinion that it might be O.K. to upgrade that way, I want to advise you that in my opinion, you should not unless Sony tells you that it will be O.K. Most of these boards are similar, but sometimes there are small quirks built in for specific manufacturer's that are unique to their motherboards. It just is NOT worth the risk unless you are advised to do so by Sony. I know that is not what you wanted to hear, but you have to ask yourself if it is worth messing up your board to do this.


----------



## wookiemonster (Mar 28, 2006)

*Reroblems with Asus Motherboards*

Don't do it! I did it and my system will not boot into anything now. I overlooked the LM part when I got the update. I might need to get a new bios chip now!


----------

